# Sneak-Peek AudioFrog GS8ND2



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Andy released some info on FB about an upcoming product release, the GS8ND2.

Here's the info I grabbed from FB.


----------



## hankhowdy1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Curious to know if there will be a G and GB line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Im surprised they are releasing as the GS line. I would think a lot of people looking at an 8" midbass would look at the GB line but I could be wrong. As mentioned maybe a gb version is coming later, not that I think this will lack performance


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

The only thing that makes this categorized as a GS speaker is the fact that it's a stamped steel frame. Didnt seem necessary to drop tens of thousands on custom tooling for a basket to make it fit the rest of the GB line

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

If it was in the GB line, how many would buy? I'm betting not enough to be worth the run. Look at the cost of the GB60... imagine a GB80.  Obviously great gear but I can see major complaints on price. I think it'll be fine as is. After all, an 8" is still overkill for most if done right (install & tuning). 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jan 16, 2015)

I assume this was designed as a solution for the bmw underseat 8? kinda like how the gb40 is pretty much design for bmw door install


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

More a very versatile 8" in general. If it will fit into the enclosures under the seat then that's another attribute. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Bayboy said:


> If it was in the GB line, how many would buy? I'm betting not enough to be worth the run. Look at the cost of the GB60... imagine a GB80.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess my thought was this is such a super niche market and how many 8" auto specific midbass are sold? I would imagine not too many people are looking for an 8" unless they have a very specific situation like the underseat bmws or a few cars that came factory with a 8" or 10" in the door. With that said I also understand what people are saying about GB price. They would be well over 1000 dollars.


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Hmm, are these 8"? I know that the model number seems to imply that but the cone is listed as 6.54" so are we going by the basket diameter? Just wondering how you guys see it.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

ballistic1350 said:


> I assume this was designed as a solution for the bmw underseat 8? kinda like how the gb40 is pretty much design for bmw door install


I think mounting depth would be an issue. This thing is just over 3" and I think the BMW underseat is closer to 2 1/8" IIRC.



Jroo said:


> I guess my thought was this is such a super niche market and how many 8" auto specific midbass are sold? I would imagine not too many people are looking for an 8" unless they have a very specific situation like the underseat bmws or a few cars that came factory with a 8" or 10" in the door. With that said I also understand what people are saying about GB price. They would be well over 1000 dollars.


I think Andy mentioned that this is an 8" subwoofer that can play up to 300hz and can be used as a mid-bass. 



The Italian said:


> Hmm, are these 8"? I know that the model number seems to imply that but the cone is listed as 6.54" so are we going by the basket diameter? Just wondering how you guys see it.


I think same as common 8" drivers/subs
Sd on this driver is: 33.54 in^2
Sd on a JL 8w3 is: 32.02 in^2


----------



## Jbrettk123 (Mar 3, 2017)

nstaln said:


> Andy released some info on FB about an upcoming product release, the GS8ND2.
> 
> Here's the info I grabbed from FB.


Why would these be wired at 1 or 4 ohm?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Jbrettk123 said:


> Why would these be wired at 1 or 4 ohm?


I believe the 'D2' part of the product name denotes 'dual 2ohm voice coils', so either 1ohm in parallel or 4ohms in series.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

The odd thing is this looks nothing like any other AF speaker i have seen and there is no other info on facebook that i saw or on google.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The dual 2 ohm seems reasonable. 4 ohm for those that like to bridge for midbass, final 2 ohm series/parallel for a pair doing sub duty on a mono amp. 

Some might later scoff at the Fs, but will overlook the roll-off slope & cabin gain effects even for infinite baffle sub duty.. Boston Acoustics G108-4 played fine IB. 

I see this as a well-played move. After all... many have been dying for an AF 8", but it wouldn't have been wise to make a very narrow duty one. Imagine those that want a minimal setup with subs in the doors that can run to a small driver. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

WinIsd doesn't like the TS parameters, either calculates way different Qes than what is in the sheet or errors out on parameters.

Yes, I know to enter them in certain order and what to calculate. Pretty sure I am not fat fingering it or doing it wrong.

Curious on price.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Series or parallel? I haven't tried to model it, but see no Re or dual inductance given which is useful in knowing how it was wired for parameter extraction. Most DVC drivers are tested in series though. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

Interested to see what the final specs will actually be and I agree with Nick that there’s not much reason for it to be a GB line 8 due to cost of custom tooling. Knowing the rest of what Andy puts out we know it will be a high performing driver 😌


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

nstaln said:


> I believe the 'D2' part of the product name denotes 'dual 2ohm voice coils', so either 1ohm in parallel or 4ohms in series.


Clever observation. Many OEM drivers in this size format are either 1 or 2 ohm. Maybe Andy has an idea here.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

The biggest question in my mined is what is going on with the pointed tip on the dust cap? Beyond that, everything else looks status quo.

Ge0


----------



## hankhowdy1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Bayboy said:


> The dual 2 ohm seems reasonable. 4 ohm for those that like to bridge for midbass, final 2 ohm series/parallel for a pair doing sub duty on a mono amp.
> 
> Some might later scoff at the Fs, but will overlook the roll-off slope & cabin gain effects even for infinite baffle sub duty.. Boston Acoustics G108-4 played fine IB.
> 
> ...


What do you think of using this driver in a three way with no sub? My mids will be crossed at 250hz. My doors are built very well front the factory and are factory sealed. Will be using CLD and foam. 

My car is a small 3 door hatchback. It would be nice not to have to give up hatch space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hankhowdy1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Ge0 said:


> The biggest question in my mined is what is going on with the pointed tip on the dust cap? Beyond that, everything else looks status quo.
> 
> Ge0


Probably to help play into the 300hz range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

hankhowdy1 said:


> What do you think of using this driver in a three way with no sub? My mids will be crossed at 250hz. My doors are built very well front the factory and are factory sealed. Will be using CLD and foam.
> 
> My car is a small 3 door hatchback. It would be nice not to have to give up hatch space.
> 
> ...


If the true specs aren't far off from what's posted, I bet it'll work better than most would think or what is suggested in the graphs as long as power and expected output are kept to reasonable limits. Figure the Peerless SLS 8" can do similar, just the mounting depth is too dang deep... the AF is a nice alternative if it comes to fruition. 


Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

Of course the specs printed in the owner's manual, which has been posted here, are the "true specs", (whatever that means).

It's a subwoofer that can also do midbass duty up to about 300 Hz (could go higher, but I see no reason to spec that), thanks to a shorting ring. 

The dustcap points in, not out. The picture doesn't make that obvious. 

The cone is fiberglass--it's inverted a little bit to help in making the speaker shallow and to keep the cone stiff (which helps to eliminate peaks and dips and increase the piston range so you can use it as a midbass). 

It's dual 2 ohm so that one of them can present a 4 ohm load as a midbass (for bridged channels) or so that one used as a subwoofer isn't likely to be driven with a lot more power than it's rated to handle (since amplifier power is now free). Two of them would present a 2 ohm load for a subwoofer amplifier and that would distribute the power of most subwoofer amplifiers more appropriately.

The most common application of this driver is likely to be underseat boxes in trucks and I wanted a driver that could be used in a ported box (or a sealed box) in this application. Other applications are OE replacement in IB configurations and underseat boxes in BMWs (in the models in which this will fit). Two of the BMW boxes provide enough clearance and one is so shallow that nothing fits. 

Those BMW boxes model like aperiodics because they make use of the additional airspace in the frame and body, but that additional airspace isn't exactly common because it's connected by smaller apertures. It appears that many speaker manufacturers haven't bothered to do that modeling and just try to fit the most power handling possible under the seat with some high-Q driver. I have yet to hear one of those that sounds good. This should sound much better in models where it can be made to fit. 

Of course, an IB midbass in the door is another application, especially for those of you who still believe that the doors have to play super low in order to get the bass up front. This is a myth, but hey...This speaker will do that as well as any other and better than most. As a complement to a GS25 in newer cars that use an 8 and a 2.5 or a 6x9 and a 2.5, this will be a great speaker. 

The GB60 is a better driver and it should be chosen in a 2-way or a 3-way when a sub will be used. When the choice is this or a GS690,this is the better choice when a little custom mounting is possible and when it can be made to fit. 2" coil vs 1" coil and more than 2X the Xmax. 

For systems in which an 8" needs to be a midbass driver and a subwoofer at the same time, this thing will work great.


----------



## Cutaway (May 5, 2020)

GotFrogs said:


> The most common application of this driver is likely to be underseat boxes in trucks and I wanted a driver that could be used in a ported box (or a sealed box) in this application.


This is the application that i have been excited about every since the T/S was shown in this thread... Couple of people even laughed when i said that this was my plan ....


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

And if you're concerned about modeling at 4 ohms instead of 1, then quadruple the Revc and the Le and use half the BL. All other parameters stay the same. The curve will be the same, the box volume will be the same. The tuning will be the same. The only thing that will change will be the output level vs voltage and the excursion vs voltage. 

Because that's how DVC woofers work.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

So am i seeing that in a midbass application it only uses 2mm xmax at rated power?


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

If you cross it at 80Hz. 

Which is pretty cool because at that excursion, distortion will be virtually nonexistent. If you cross lower, there will be more excursion, of course.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah I'm thinking about the headroom and putting a ton of watts on it


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

How may is a ton? It's also a good idea to consider the thermal power handling rating...


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

500 watts!


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

dcfis said:


> 500 watts!


LOL. That's 2X RMS.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

GotFrogs said:


> LOL. That's 2X RMS.


Warranty replacement request already coming your way Andy!!! Lol


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

GotFrogs said:


> Of course the specs printed in the owner's manual, which has been posted here, are the "true specs", (whatever that means).
> 
> It's a subwoofer that can also do midbass duty up to about 300 Hz (could go higher, but I see no reason to spec that), thanks to a shorting ring.
> 
> ...


This is a great explanation, thanks! My follow up question is if this set-up will work well. 

These drives in the doors 
GS25 in dash 
Separate subwoofer 
No tweeters 
I'd appreciate your thoughts on this specific layout.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

I have only heard one vehicle with the GS25, and it was tweeter less setup upfiring in the dash of a a truck. It was probably one of the better tweeterless setups I have heard. I really wish I could hear the GS25 and GB25 side by side tweeterless.

If you have a sane crossover and good deadening in the door that setup should work well.


----------



## rlme36 (Jun 23, 2020)

are these available yet? The specs for a sealed box are just the right size for a center console sub box swap for those with the bose system sub In late model GM crewcabs. it’s nice to have option and will add this to the list


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

They don't even show up on the AudioFrog website that I could see, there was quite a bit of delay from announcement of the GS25 to availability, and especially with Covid I would not be surprised if that is also the case here.

I am kind of in "shut up and take my money" mode on these though


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

When and where will they be available?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Any chance to buy them in Europe?


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

There’s a new pair for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

DaveG said:


> There’s a new pair for sale in the classifieds.


And if those are still there late next week (yeah right) I'll be all over it.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

And if not, I have them in stock!


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Niebur3 said:


> And if not, I have them in stock!


Noted!


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

hankhowdy1 said:


> What do you think of using this driver in a three way with no sub? My mids will be crossed at 250hz. My doors are built very well front the factory and are factory sealed. Will be using CLD and foam.
> 
> My car is a small 3 door hatchback. It would be nice not to have to give up hatch space.
> 
> ...


That's kind what this is for--in addition to being a nice little shallow 8" subwoofer/woofer. 275 is fine.


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

Bit pricey for what Peerless SLS can do for only $55 per driver when you aren't depth restricted. I'll wait for a review. 

Does look a bit better on paper though, and I love that sensitivity. Peerless 6.5s are [email protected]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

A more apples to apples comparison would be the SLS 8" 830667, but that's still worlds apart with its 8 ohm nominal & over 4" mounting depth. Very few vehicles can accommodate it. It costs to have a large woofer that fits in a car door plus is designed to perform double duty. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

Dremgragen said:


> Bit pricey for what Peerless SLS can do for only $55 per driver when you aren't depth restricted. I'll wait for a review.
> 
> Does look a bit better on paper though, and I love that sensitivity. Peerless 6.5s are [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The SLS 8 is 4.4" deep vs just over 3" and is not suited for small a small enclosure. Think these should be around 85db @ 1w vs 87db @ 1w of the SLS 8 but they handle twice the power so probably a wash there. They have 25% more xmax but I don't believe that is enough to make much of a difference in over all output capability.

The biggest advantage these have is that they are sure to be much more weather resistant and can fit in small enclosures and tight spaces. I haven't found any low profile 8's that dig so deep in such a small enclosure.

Also another pro these have is the neo magnet which sheds a lot of weight and I may be wrong but I believe neodymium motors are lower in distortion than their ferrite counterparts.


----------



## JSer67 (Aug 21, 2020)

Any issues with running these 400 watts RMS? States 100-400 RMS in the spec sheet....just wondering.


----------

